# Px4 Storm 9mm Full Size: Success



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Good Afternoon: I just wanted to share that I recently purchased a PX4 9mm Full Size. I have shoot 1200 rounds flawlessly with no malfunctions. First I broke it with 500 rounds of 124 grain ammo then 500 rounds of 115 FMJ, and finally 200 of my self defense ammo. This experience is great compared to the PX4 9mm full size I had last year that had noting but problems and returned it for a refund. My second one works great. The gun is quite accurate and the recoil makes shooting feel like a .380 or very low powered ammo. 


Thanks 

PS 
WINCHESTER NATO 124 grain 100 rounds
Fiocchi 124 grain 100 rounds
American Eagle124 grain 100 rounds
Speer lawman 124 grain 100 rounds
Federal Premium 115 grain 50 rounds
Speer Lawman 115 grain 50 rounds

Aguila 115 grain 200 rounds
Speer Lawman 115 grain 100 rounds
American Eagle 115 grain 100 grounds

Hornady FTX Critical Self Defense 115 grain 200 rounds


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Glad you like it so.

I had a standard [F model] in .40sw. One of my gripes was the safety. The sharp edges were not good. Has Beretta changed this, or do you not find a problem with it?


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

CW said:


> Glad you like it so.
> 
> I had a standard [F model] in .40sw. One of my gripes was the safety. The sharp edges were not good. Has Beretta changed this, or do you not find a problem with it?


Thanks for the response CW: I like most people find the sharped edged bat wing safety to be a problem. I am surprised that Beretta never changed this issue. Actually Beretta sells the Type G low profile decocker that one can installed afterwards. There was a Type G model sold that came with a flat decocker (low profile) but unfortunately Beretta phased it out a few years ago. Some folks install it themselves but I intend to take it to a gunsmith for installation.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I place my forefinger and thumb underneath the wings and have no issues, to the contrary, a very positive grasp for release or for racking the slide. I wouldn't go at them from above. Likewise, they are the ultimate for racking the slide one handed via a belt....etc.:smt083


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

The safety/de-cock on the PX along with the frame wear were the main reasons for swapping it for a 96a1.

Although I miss the 17 rounds, I'm very pleased with the trade.

There's just something about metal frames that weighs heavy on my mind.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

CW said:


> The safety/de-cock on the PX along with the frame wear were the main reasons for swapping it for a 96a1.
> 
> Although I miss the 17 rounds, I'm very pleased with the trade.
> 
> There's just something about metal frames that weighs heavy on my mind.


I'd be pleased too with a 96A1. 12 rounds of .40 is fine in my book. If you feel the need for more capacity, Mec-Gar makes a flush 13 round mag and likewise a +2 extension giving the 96A1 a total capacity of 15 +1.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I have 2 Mec's (x13) and the 3 x12's that came with the 96. All I have found recently are x10 mags. I'll likely have to go online to get higher capacity.

I'd be more inclined to get some more x13's than add more weight. Besides, next to my 1911a1, x13 is mighty fine.


----------

